# Mechanical relay/ electromagnet question



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

I'm going with the "airless slinger" method on animating last year's tomb. However, I'd like to be able to use a cheap walmart-style motion detector to set it off. After the TOTS pass by, I'll just go over and reset it manually.

What sort of relay or electromagnet could I use to release the latch holding the body down?


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd try rigging up a power door lock solenoid from a junk car. most scrap yards only charge like a buck or 2 to get in, and then everything is super cheap. just make sure to stuff your pockets with extra nuts and bolts


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

ooh great idea!


----------

